# Debilitating "Brain Fog"



## Jackalope (Nov 1, 2017)

Hello everyone,

I'm just wondering, how many of you guys experience significant brain fog?

It's not something I've heard about that much on forums; and the first few doctors I saw even told me it couldn't be thyroid related, and must be stress, hypoxic brain damage from anesthesia or encephalitis from some mysterious, unknown virus. It started around at the same time as my hypothyroidism- so I'm inclined to think that's the cause ("simpler explanation is usually the correct one" kind of logic).

At the time I got sick I was studying/training for my dream career, I had to quit and can barely manage my dead-end part time job anymore. I learned to drive easily before, now I've failed my test 4 or 5 times (once was for taking off too slowly at a green light- I was focusing so hard the lights- but by the time my brain registered, people were already beeping!) I stopped socializing because I can't keep up with conversations, and I struggle to read.

Anyway, I'm just wondering if anyone else has had a similar experience. Did it ever get better? Do you think this is from hypothyroidism?

Regards,

Jackie


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

If your hypothyroid is untreated and is severe, you can very easily had severe brain fog. My TSH was 121 for a while and I struggled significantly.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Do you have any latest labs you could share? Are you being treated with thyroid meds for hypo? I had bad brain fog when both hyper and hypo--it was like my brain couldn't keep up and I felt like I was moving much more slowly than other people. Getting optimal treatment based on Free T3 was the only thing that helped lift it.


----------

